# My first planted tank... Fluval Spec V



## Galaxy Hunter (Jul 12, 2013)

Wow ! Very nice ....


----------



## Jack Gilvey (Jun 16, 2008)

Yes, very nicely done and a perfect location!


----------



## merckey (Feb 17, 2013)

Nice, I like it


----------



## blink (Feb 22, 2012)

You've got a pile o dishes to do 

The tank looks great, maybe it's just the angle of the photos, but the kitchen side seems really dark while the opposite side is much better lit.


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

blink said:


> You've got a pile o dishes to do
> 
> The tank looks great, maybe it's just the angle of the photos, but the kitchen side seems really dark while the opposite side is much better lit.



Probably to busy starring at the tank to do any dishes. I like the unique CO2 setup.


----------



## danbayne (May 21, 2013)

Awesome setup. You say that's your first??? Can't wait until I do my first.


----------

